
All Together Now: Breaking the Ice with Ludwig van Beethoven - tintinnabula
http://www.weeklystandard.com/all-together-now/article/2006021
======
kwhitefoot
> I was reminded of the laconic observation by another quartet player that the
> hardest aspect . . . was the constant need to respect one's colleagues'
> opinions. At times I just wanted to forge ahead with my own idea, impatient
> with the complexities inherent in working so closely with three other
> musicians.

I have the same problem as a software developer (I sometimes wish it were only
three and no end users).

